
Color Picker 1.0 Released - app4soft
https://sk1project.net/news/2019-12-31/color-picker-1.0-released/
======
app4soft
And here is online help with key shortcuts list.[0]

[0] [https://sk1project.net/color-picker/help/](https://sk1project.net/color-
picker/help/)

